# I can lower your home owners/wind insurance.



## Bullshark

I do Wind Mitigation Inspections whichis what you need to receive wind mitigation discounts on your home owners insurance. You don't have to switch insurance companies because by state law all insurance companies in Florida must give the discounts due if you get one of these inspections. The average for this area is about $350 per year savings and the inspection is good for 5 years. Now if you have State Farm, USAA or Citizens it is a much larger savings. The real sweet spot is if your house was built between 1970 to 2001 or if your home is older than 1970 and you had a new roof put on after March 1st 2002 or if the home is near the beach. If your home is newer than 2002 there is no need for this inspection or if you own a mobile home. Town homes are good to go as is single family site built homes and the only way I can do acondos is if I do the whole building.PM me if your interested. If your dont save what I charge ($75)the first year I will refund your money. I have been doing this for over 2 years and 9 different insurance agents in the Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa area use only me for there customers.

James

850.936.1292


----------



## FishinFreak

No disrespect James, but you look a little young and inexperienced to me!:boo Thanks for the info and good luck!


----------



## Bullshark

That boy is the reason I work so hard.


----------



## FishinFreak

Looks like he's ready for a fishing pole!


----------



## jim t

Not to derail... but I smile EVERY time I see that picture. 

Jim


----------



## Bullshark

Thanks. I will sit here reading threads and find my self doing the same thing for minutes without knowing. He's a great kid.


----------



## SheYakFishr

James... Do you do the wind inspections for <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rebuild Northwest Florida? I'm on the list... and ...waiting. :crying


----------



## Bullshark

No I don't actually work for them but I can issue the same report. Have you had the work done by them yet?


----------



## SheYakFishr

No... I'm "on the waiting list" for them to come out and inspect. The person I spoke to said it would be a month or two before someone contacted me.I just hope it passes their inspection asI have no idea what they do to check it. I know the windows have also been replaced... (except for the two garage windows) but not sure when since I just got itLAST year and the builder/owner are deceased.


----------



## Bullshark

The first inspection is not one you really want to pass with them. The whole point of that program is to make homes in this area stronger. They will pay for you to get shutters, gable bracing and other stuff. There inspection is not one you need to give you insurance agents untill the work they pay for is completed and signed off on. As far as I know they are not going arround filling out wind mitigation forms even after the work is done so you might want to save my contactinfo for after. They are just inspecting to see what you need done and if you qualify for funding.

I think this might be confusing some people. There job is to upgrade your home not provide discounts. My job is to give discounts to homeowners without having anything done. Stuff thats already on the home that you as the home owner are not getting credit for. There is no way my inspection can harm you in any way because the insurance companies write your policy with no credits like you live in a cardboard box. I just proove you have things like Hurricane Clips, New Roof after March 1st 2002, Propper decking nailing, SWR, Shutters, Hip or Gable roof and Gable Bracing. I have done over 2000 of these inspections and all homes built after 1970 have at least hurricane clips. The best thing I can do is give a round about on how much each thing saves. 

Clips= up to 15%

Nail sizes= up to 9%

Hip roof= up to 40%

FBC roof (after march 1st 2002)= up to 12%

SWR= up to 6%

Shutters ( on all openings ) = up to 40%

Gable bracing= nothing zip.

Add all of those together and that is what you will save.

2 Very important things to remember are, 

1.) Don't think that just because you insurance company paid for a new roof after Ivan that they are giving you the discount. They don't legaly have to give you the discount unless you provide them with the form I fill out even if they paid for the work.

2.) If you have a hip roof the shutter discount will NOT be 40%. They are already giving you a large discount for your hip so they will not give you another 40% off. The only loop hole for hip roofsare H clips, FBC roof and nail size and spacing. Those discounts still are large if you do have a hip roof.

James


----------



## deeptracks

I had it done about 3 months ago (not this gentlemen) and it cut approx. $700. off my homeowners annually. Well worth it.


----------



## SheYakFishr

OMMGGGG $700.00. THAT would be nice... Hmmm... All this insurance stuff makes me want to:banghead !!! They charge way too much. James... I have LOTS of gables.. unfortunately. 5 of them to be exact. I wish I had the money to have all of them cut out. :reallycrying :hotsun My house insurance is due to get paid around the 25th. After the mtg co pays it... and I have an inspection done do you know if they would send me a check for the discount? I'm not sure, but I think there is a deadline.. like end of May or early June for funding on taking care ofthe windinsp problems. They told me I qualified to get it done free due to my <cough> lack of high income... so that is why I was waiting. If I got your inspection... would that have any bearing on them? Thanks... for all your help! :letsdrink


----------



## Bullshark

No it will not affect theRebuilding NW Florida grant. It has nothing to do with them. As far as your current insurance company goes you need to call them and ask. Most insurance companies will refund the moneyfor that year but to be sure do ask. Also this is just from talking to many people about there homeowners insurance you should never have your mortgage co. find you your insurance. You are probably paying alot more than you should be. Whats nice is you were not recommended to meby one particular insurance agent so I can give you the real buying insurance 101 class. For instance I pay less than $1000 per year and I live within 1/2 mile of the sound in a 2000 sq ft home.


----------



## CJF

Can you do anything in Alabama?:letsdrink


----------



## Bullshark

No. I think the state might be funding the inspections though just like Florida did for a while. It was called My Safe Florida Home here so mabe you can google something along that line. I know Mississippi and South Carolina and mabe Texasare doing them for free for sure. The point was to raise awarness to home owners on how to lower insurance rates and also evaluate risk. Within the next year the State of Florida is going to implement a new system for rating risk of homes. At that point the home will be given a hurricane rating # which every one in the wind born debris region will be required to have to sell or buy a home. The State as of now is the only one who can issue this #. The reason I am telling you this is because if you do get a free inspection save the forms so you don't have to pay the $150 which will be the going rate for the inspection later. We did 20% of the homes in Florida through that program which means 80% will have to get it done within a year. This is a law that was passed here BUT the state has no money to implement it. So who knows. All I know is that it will be mandatory but there is no plan ready to go. From what I have heard the other hurricane risk states will be following this mold.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

PM Sent!


----------



## Inn Deep

These inspections are great. I had my whole family get them (huge family). Everyone saved a good bit.

SheYak - Keep calling re-build back every week or two. I do work for rebuild. Sometimes people get lost in the shuffle. Keep in touch with them at least every 2 weeks.

For those of you that do not know Re-build NWflorida will In-stall hurricane straps, hurricane shutters, and new garage doors FREE!!! It does depend on your income though for free ones. However even if you exceed the imcome limits the cost to you would be only 25% of the entire cost. For example my sister was approved even though she exceeded the income limits. The cost to her was $2500.00 for a new double garage door, hurricane shutters and strapping, a $10,000-$15,000 cost retail. This is an awesome program. Many of the homes we work on the owners say WOW we never recived anything free from the government. Sign up before funds run out!!


----------



## Bullshark

I had no clue about that. I thought the only way to qualify was to make under a set amount of $. Are there limits to the income for the 75% compensation? Citizens is now requiring homes worth more than $750,000 to be fully shuttered and by the next year renewal 2010homes worth more than $500,000. I know it sounds like they should not receive crap but the people liveing in homes like that are really getting killed. It is going to cost a DOC I did a inspection for over $70,000 to shutter his home. Also where can I get liturature on this program to give to my customers? I dont want the # I can find that I want a flyer to hand out with every inspection I do. 1 will be fine I can make copies or will you have someone from the office email me the form. PM me and I will give you my email. Thanks for the info.

James


----------



## Emerald Ghost

> *Bullshark (4/13/2009)*I do Wind Mitigation Inspections whichis what you need to receive wind mitigation discounts on your home owners insurance. You don't have to switch insurance companies because by state law all insurance companies in Florida must give the discounts due if you get one of these inspections. The average for this area is about $350 per year savings and the inspection is good for 5 years. Now if you have State Farm, USAA or Citizens it is a much larger savings. The real sweet spot is if your house was built between 1970 to 2001 or if your home is older than 1970 and you had a new roof put on after March 1st 2002 or if the home is near the beach. If your home is newer than 2002 there is no need for this inspection or if you own a mobile home. Town homes are good to go as is single family site built homes and the only way I can do acondos is if I do the whole building.PM me if your interested. If your dont save what I charge ($75)the first year I will refund your money. I have been doing this for over 2 years and 9 different insurance agents in the Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa area use only me for there customers.
> 
> 
> 
> James
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent meeting was September 6, 2008
> 
> U.F. - 26
> 
> Miami - 3


----------



## Bullshark

Ok don't bring that gator crap to this thread!!!!!!! Great job your team beat my team for the first time in my lifetime and i'm 29. Once LBJ is not on the team you will sink back to the college obscurity where the Gaytors belong. We had Larry Cokers players and a bunch of freshman anda QB that had never taken a college snapand did better than every other team you playedminus Old Miss. When you have as many championships and NFLers as us then and only then can you sit at the big boy table. If I where you I would really enjoy next year because the tide is changing.

GO CANES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. If you want to continue this please do but lets do it on another thread in off topic.

James


----------



## Inn Deep

James,

I do not think Re-Build has any litature to pass out. Just have customers look up re-build nwflorida in the phone book or google them.

Arthur


----------



## Bullshark

I have been telling then about RNWF for years now. Some people just will not take the initiative to look them up. I just see so many people who would benifit a ton from that program. And now with the info you told me I really should be telling all my customers and wanted to have a hand out. I will call them tomorrow to see if there is anything I can go pickup from them to hand out. Thanks for your info and your time.

James


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *Inn Deep (4/19/2009)*These inspections are great. I had my whole family get them (huge family). Everyone saved a good bit.
> 
> SheYak - Keep calling re-build back every week or two. I do work for rebuild. Sometimes people get lost in the shuffle. Keep in touch with them at least every 2 weeks.
> 
> For those of you that do not know Re-build NWflorida will In-stall hurricane straps, hurricane shutters, and new garage doors FREE!!! It does depend on your income though for free ones. However even if you exceed the imcome limits the cost to you would be only 25% of the entire cost. For example my sister was approved even though she exceeded the income limits. The cost to her was $2500.00 for a new double garage door, hurricane shutters and strapping, a $10,000-$15,000 cost retail. This is an awesome program. Many of the homes we work on the owners say WOW we never recived anything free from the government. Sign up before funds run out!!


Thanks soooo much!!! I sent them an email earlier today and will call them in a few days if I don't hear anything backfrom them. I have many... plywood shudders in the garage that the builder/owner made up... but the other's wouldprobably be easier to put up.

I'll keep checking with them!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Bullshark

I just got off the phone with Rebuild North West Florida. Right now they are waiting on funds to continue the program. Which means all they are doing is putting people on a waiting list until the funds are available. From what she said there will no longer be the 100% grant for low income but when its up and running they will be giving a 75% grant to all low income or not. She said this grant would be there for all income levels. So if any of you have a home thats worth $500,000 or more in Florida and are insured with Citizens you need to call and jump on this. By next year it will be a requirment for you to have shutters to be insured with Citizens in this area. FYI Citizens is also the wind carrier for State Farm and USAA so this will affect you also if your insured by one of those 3 companies. Even if you think your home is fine and you dont need shutters you should remember the average discount for having them is 40% off you windstorm. With most of the people I do inspections for that would be about a $1000 per year discount. So just get them to save some cash. Please remember me for after the work is completed.


----------



## PompNewbie

Do you do normal house inspections (VA) we are getting ready to buy a house and will need someone to do a good inspection.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Bullshark

No. I have been shying away from those for now. The liability is crazy. Instead of cutting there prices inspectors in that market are giving longer and longer warranties to compete against each other. So if the hot water heater breaks a month after the inspection they will pay the cost to fix it. You need to contact Wagner inspections. They are cheap and they have a warranty. I don't have there # but if you call Century 21 Island view in Navarre they will have his #.


----------



## Bullshark

FYI. I just recieved 150 more FREE My Safe Florida Home inspections. So this is your chance to lower you insurance rates substantially for FREE. The State will pay me. Please only single family site built homes. I will need your name, address and mailing address. It is also a requirement that I submit your current insurance info 1.) Coverage A amout ( this is what your home is insured for ) 2.) Wind deductable 3.) Portion of your premium that is for wind. I only have until June 1st to complete these inspections so please if you have any questions call soon. If you want to find out more about this program go to www.mysafefloridahome.com I work for ARA. Please PM me or call me at 850.936.1292. I tend to work all day lately so I will call you back in the evening. Email works to.

James


----------



## pokerman

This gentleman did not do my wind mitigation but it is well worth the small price. I saved several hundred with State Farm. $75 bucks is a small price to pay for the huge savings. Give him a call.

Kevin


----------



## Xiphius

JAmes I'm interested in your service....check your pm.


----------



## Bullshark

Thanks for the bump pokerman. To all that are intrested the homes that will save the most are built between 1970-2001. If your home was built after 2002 you should not need this inspection unless you are with USAA. Don't think b/c you have never had any updates to your home that you will not save $. That is not the case you will. I am so sure about this I give a $ back garantee. If you don't save what I charge the first year (my inspection is good for 5 years) I will refund your $. The average per year savings in this area is over $350 per year. Multiply that times 5 and that is what you will save. You can ask around if this will not benifit you I will let you know. $50 is not worth losing my good name over. I also have great rates for 4-point inspection and Citizens Roof Verification inspections. If Citizens is requiring you to get a roof inspection I will do the wind mitigation for free. The amount you save from the wind mit will cover the cost of the roof inspection so it's pretty much free. James 850.936.1292 

THE PEOPLE WHO NEED TO CALL ME THE MOST ARE THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE CITIZENS, USAA AND STATE FARM. You all really need to call me or another inspector. The average for those companies are much higher that $350 per year.


----------



## Bullshark

I dropped my price for Wind Mitigation Inspections to $50 and we are in the process of getting a contract with the State for a new program for grant $ for home insulation. I will post all the details on that once I have them. For now the only thing I know is the State will pay for 50% of the total cost starting in the next few months so if you were thinking about getting that done you might want to hold off. I think it is going to be kind of like the My Safe Florida Home grant program and I will be inspecting the work not doing the instalation. But they should have a wedsite or # I will post on here for you all to sign up. And just an FYI, Rebuild Northwest Florida still has grant $ for shutters so get on that before the $ goes away.

James

850.936.1292


----------



## [email protected]

anyone who hasn't had james do this for you.... big heads up !!!! he came out and did this inspection for me a couple weeks ago. i saved 1100.00 a year on my home owners insurance. they even reimbursed me some for this year. if you haven't had this wind mitigation inspection this is the best $50 bucks you'll ever spend. thanks again james !!!:bowdown


----------



## eodryan

Just wanted to put a bump in for James. In like 20 min, I saved about 900 bucks of my home insurance. Pretty cool, and James was easy to work with and did a great job.


----------



## Bullshark

Thanks for that guys.


----------

